# Shark bandsaw box



## usmc96gt (Mar 28, 2012)

My second bandsaw box I've made. Its made of cherry and mahogany, and the base is walnut with maple inlaid.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

That seems mighty fishy to me! :laughing:

Nice job. :thumbsup: :thumbup1::thumbup1:


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Very cool.

Thank you for your service!


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

You bandsaw box people never, ever, fail to amaze me with your innovations. That's gallery grade.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I like. I like it a lot! The shark idea is really cool. The base is a nice touch too. Well done. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Great looking box. 
Next a Hammerhead?


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Great box!! I'd love to make that for my wife. She's a huge shark week fan.

So, how did you attach the shark to the box? And the fin to the drawer?


----------



## usmc96gt (Mar 28, 2012)

Burb said:


> Great box!! I'd love to make that for my wife. She's a huge shark week fan.
> 
> So, how did you attach the shark to the box? And the fin to the drawer?


For the base I made a contoured shim I guess you can say. And the fin I taped around it, cleaned with mineral spirits, and used titebond 2 to attach it. Im not sure if thats the best way but I gave it a little stress test and it held really well.


----------



## NetDoc (Aug 6, 2013)

Simply sharking! I love it.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Very cool indeed. I like it. 
Nice job.


----------



## SawRdust (Jun 11, 2013)

Nice work. Well done.


----------



## wood_chucker (Oct 18, 2012)

Ah man I wish I had a bandsaw now my wives little sister is 8 years old with disabilities and she absolutely loooooves sharks . I really gotta get one anyway maybe something like this will help the wife decide to let me get another big tool.


----------



## NetDoc (Aug 6, 2013)

wood_chucker said:


> Ah man I wish I had a bandsaw now my wives little sister is 8 years old with disabilities and she absolutely loooooves sharks . I really gotta get one anyway maybe something like this will help the wife decide to let me get another big tool.


 Be sure to check out Diveheart.org. We take disabled people diving all the time so they can see things like sharks up close and personal. The most fun and challenging dives I have ever had were piloting disabled divers.


----------



## Samsmit (Aug 22, 2013)

If you had to send these to South Africa, you'd make a fortune... Good job


----------



## wood_chucker (Oct 18, 2012)

NetDoc said:


> Be sure to check out Diveheart.org. We take disabled people diving all the time so they can see things like sharks up close and personal. The most fun and challenging dives I have ever had were piloting disabled divers.


Wow that is cool though I don't hunk it would work for her. She has a very rare disorder called antley bixler syndrome. She has a trache and all so she can't be submerged in water. Her make a wish was last year it was between seaworld and a meet and great with john travolta. They were able to get Mr travolta so she didn't get to to to sea world.


----------



## jojorik (Oct 18, 2013)

I like it, I like it, I like it,...


----------



## Molbydicklover69 (Oct 17, 2017)

Is this shark gay


----------

